# Help! Worzel and I need your help....



## DarrenJackson (Feb 28, 2012)

Help! My mouse and I need your help 

Worzel is a female mouse who is approximately 12 months old, and she is generally a fit, healthy and happy little mouse.

However, in the past month she has become the victim of lice which have taken a liking to her! I have watched the pests occasionally come up to the surface as well as leaving their white eggs on the surface of her fur. I initially tried treating her naturally with a nightly spray of a Tea Tree solution for 7 days, however this has failed to completely clear the lice.

Luckily she hasn't scratched or lost any fur as a result of the infestation. However, her health does appear to have taken a dip during the past week or two and she generally seems less happy (almost certainly not helped by the fact that her sister and companion has died during that time), so I desperately want to treat her with the safest and most appropriate medicine. After some research it would seem that the safest and most highly recommended is Beaphar Anti-Parasite Spot On.

However, it does clearly state that your pet should be a minimum of 50 grams in weight for it to be administered to them, whilst Worzel weighs in at just 35 grams.

Does anybody else have experience of this medicine being administered to fancy mice? I guess the 50 grams advice is there for a good reason, but is it just a precaution or should this advice be followed to the letter?

If it turns out that we are unable to use this medicine due to her being underweight, then does anybody else know of a way of getting rid of these little pests on fancy mice?

Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks, Susan


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Please post in the introduction forum and say hi before posting further, as this is a forum rule 

You can buy a lot of different parasite treatments, it would be helpful to know where you are based so we know what products are available to you


----------



## DarrenJackson (Feb 28, 2012)

*slaps wrist*

Sorry for not introducing myself and Worzel first; I have now posted a hello message 

Excellent forum by the way! I've spent ages looking through all the interesting posts. I had no idea there so many different breeds of mice!

Best Regards,
Susan)
PS. I live in the UK.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

try xeno 50 mini spot on, it goes right down to 10-20 grams
http://www.vetuk.co.uk/rabbit-suppl...-50-mini-9-pipettes-ivermectin-spot-on-p-1501


----------



## DarrenJackson (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you Zowie!

It's expensive stuff, but my little Worzel is worth it! 

To end on a happy note; Worzel is acting and looking a 100 times better since I last posted, and is back to her mischievious self... I just need to get rid of her freeloaders now :lol:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats good to hear!


----------

